
Y Combinator and Paul Graham are bad for the world (Part 1) - pauljonas
https://michaelochurch.wordpress.com/2015/11/06/y-combinator-and-paul-graham-are-bad-for-the-world-part-1/
======
tzs
Much more discussion on /r/programming:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/3rumq8/y_combi...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/3rumq8/y_combinator_and_paul_graham_are_bad_for_the/)

------
bambax
test

